# Spiritual Warfare



## Jared

I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations when it comes to books on spiritual warfare. I grew up in a Pentecostal church, and I'm just wondering if there are any big differences between teaching on spiritual warfare in Charismatic circles and teaching on this topic in reformed circles. I'm sure there are some. 

I'm not exactly "newly reformed" as I have been reformed in my soteriology for almost four years now. However, I haven't had a lot of reformed teaching outside of listening to Piper, Sproul, MacArthur, etc. because I haven't found a solidly reformed church. The church that I currently attend is non-Charismatic and most of people come from more of a Baptist background, albeit an Arminian one. However, the pastor is newly reformed. He came to a reformed understanding of the scriptures last year at the first of the year and I've been going there since last summer. 

He doesn't always bring reformed theology up in his sermons because most of the people aren't on the same page. But, sometimes we talk about reformed theology before or after church.

Anyway, I would appreciate it if anyone could recommend some books on spiritual warfare. Thanks.


----------



## Galatians220

One that has always (for the past 10 years) served me well: 



*I love this book.* You can pick it up at any time and in any need; it's sort of a "bible of comfort" and Spurgeon was a great spiritual warrior, too. It contains prayers that are taken right from the psalms; it's a loving yet instructive gem full of much that a Christian needs. If I were going to be put on an ice floe soon and were told I could bring 10 books with me, this would be one of them! 

Margaret


----------



## Andres

not a book, but I found this article helpful - A Reformed View of Demons. I too came out of a Pentecostal background and looking back I think that my old church used to give too much credit to the devil. This is not to say that Christians do not have a very real enemy who hates us, but the Pentecostal arminianism is so void of a proper view of the sovereignty of God that they almost seem to give the enemy equal power as God. For example, believing in Christians being demon possessed or even believers falling away and losing salvation because the "devil" got a hold of them.

---------- Post added at 02:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 AM ----------




Jared104 said:


> The church that I currently attend is non-Charismatic and most of people come from more of a Baptist background, albeit an Arminian one. However, the pastor is newly reformed. He came to a reformed understanding of the scriptures last year at the first of the year and I've been going there since last summer.
> 
> *He doesn't always bring reformed theology up in his sermons because most of the people aren't on the same page. But, sometimes we talk about reformed theology before or after church. *


 
How does he expect to teach the church the true doctrines of the scriptures if he doesn't preach on them? What you are saying about your pastor doesn't make any sense. He doesn't want to teach people the bible because they don't understand the bible??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rbcbob

Thomas Brooks, PRECIOUS REMEDIES AGAINST SATAN'S DEVICES; John Owen, SIN AND TEMPTATION, MORTIFICATION OF SIN, etc from volume 6 of his works.


----------



## BobVigneault

Jared, I'm working on some resources from a reformed perspective but it's going painfully slow. To force myself to write I've started a blog and I have four book links there. Check out what I have so far and the links. Also, if you have any specific questions I would be happy to try and answer them. My involvement in 'spriritual warfare' has been pretty intense. I would second the article that Andrew linked to.


----------



## lynnie

I never read this David Powlison book but heard good things about it. He is with CCEF - they are a Reformed biblical counseling group that works with people who have some pretty terrible problems. I am not sure if it covers just personal problems or if it goes into the whole modern Pentecostal focus on demonic strongholds over churches and cities and nations too, if that is what you are wondering about.


Amazon.com: Power Encounters: Reclaiming Spiritual Warfare (Hourglass Books) (9780801071386): David A. Powlison: Books

" This review is from: Power Encounters: Reclaiming Spiritual Warfare (Hourglass Books) (Paperback) 
One who sincerely desires to know how to approach the evidence of demonic activity in the world, need not have to attend every spiritual warfare conference and strategy session available. In the context of God's Word, the author takes the reader through the questions and issues that can cause the Christian to often throw his hands in the air. The author's genuine look at Satan's strategy leaves the reader with hope in how we can stand in Christ. While it's not a biased polemic defense and is not exhaustive in its coverage, it does speak of dramatic events occuring around the world in light of truth. The book shows God's powerful and loving perspective when it comes to standing against all the enemy's attacks. "


----------

